# Young goats get sick, weak and then die. What to do???



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont know what has happened to some of my young goats. They will start getting weak, so I have wormed them, then I start a round of shots of LA300, and they just keep getting weaker and weaker and eventually die. 
Ive had 2 do it this year and last year I had 2, both are in different pastures so I dont think its anything catching, but what could it be?????


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you sure they don't have cocci?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

how old are they? any temp? runt poop? what are the sign? getting weak how like they can't walk?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We need more info. This could be White Muscle Disease if they are fairly young.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My first thought would be cocci. But there could be something else going on.

Have they been treated or prevented from cocci?
How old are they exactly?
What shots have they had?
What type of body condition were they in?
Any other symptoms?


----------



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

3-4 mos old, one boer buck and one spanish cross doe. I thought if they had cocci they would have runny poopy diariea. I did notice that the buck had white gums, and after about 3 days of shots, (LA300) vit B, red cell he just laid there and died. Im at a loss, 
What do I need to do for cocci prevention?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Subclinical cocci will present without symptoms. It may be this but I think parasites is more likely. White gums indicate anemia which is usually worms. Did you run fecal counts? The wormer you used may be ineffective or you used too low of a dose. What did you use? How much? Did you check eyelid color before and 2 weeks after?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cocci can be present without causing diarrhea. I would get a fecal done.

LA200, Vit B, or Red Cell won't do much for any type of worm or parasite issue so if they were dealing with. The white gums could very well be from a worm or cocci issue. What type of wormer did you use and what dosage?

For cocci treatment or prevention: Di-Methox or Corrid work well. There are a few others though. I get those from http://www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

I used valbasin(sp) 6cc oraly. I have been rotating my wormers, the kids I give valbasin 1st, ivamec, and cydectin.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for those of you who have heard me say this before but.. Heres my opinion on worming.....

1. Get a fecal check done! 
If there isn't a high worm load there is no reason to worm! Goats usually always have some worms and this isn't a problem; it is only when there is a worm explosion or overload that treatment is necessary. 

2. Treat the right worms with the right wormer!
Some wormers work for some worms some work for others. I have not yet found a wormer that killed all worms. If you choose the wrong wormer you might not kill the worms you are having a problem with.

3. Use the correct dosage!
Under dosing will cause the worms not to be killed.

4. Follow thru and do a 2nd treatment 7-10 days after 1st and then a 3rd time 7-10 days after that. 
The worms have a life cycle and if you worm only once you only are killing adults and then later the eggs will hatch or larva will continue to develop. You will continue to have a reoccurring issue! 

The problems that are arising with superworms that have a resistance to wormers are do to people doing some or all of the above incorrectly!! This is my opinion and it is based on discussions with a few livestock veterinarians and quite a few animal breeders.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't want it to sound harsh or mean I just think people need to be aware of effective worming methods.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sorry for those of you who have heard me say this before but.. Heres my opinion on worming.....
> 
> 1. Get a fecal check done!
> If there isn't a high worm load there is no reason to worm! Goats usually always have some worms and this isn't a problem; it is only when there is a worm explosion or overload that treatment is necessary.
> ...


 I agree on all of this.... :thumb:

First thing is fecal.....when guessing........... treatment may not be correct....

Another thing that comes to mind when they are down from worms and cocci is...that their immune system is diminished....tremendously...with temps being so strange...up and down...it is a real good chance that they could develop pneumonia....along with the other ailments..... Did you ever get a temp on any of them... when they where just getting sick on you?

Also ..just to let you know... if you do not know this.... :wink: 
Valbezen and other wormers will not cure cocci.... corid or some other type of meds cure it....as cocci is not a worm....

I pray... that no more die on you that is very devastating..... :hug: ray:


----------



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes I did know that those regular workers do not kill cocci. Thanks for keeping me in the right direction though. 
I hate it when that happens, It seems like its always some of the best kids that this happens too. 
OK once again whats the best to prevent cocci?????????
I have 30 or so nannies and 40-50 kids a year. If I have to do a 3 day each kid treatment cycle then that will take alot of doing. 
Is there a easy way to prevent them for it?

Is there something I can put in their feed?
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed a pelleted feed that contains cocci prevention meds in it. 
If you are milking then it is not recommended but if you aren't it is fine for kids and moms even the dads. 
I know there are also water additives that you put right in the water bucket but I have never used them. 

I am not familiar with a 3 day treatment for cocci. If you actually give cocci meeds to each individual then the treatment is actually for 1 week straight every day. That seams like it would be the hard route with so many kids.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

what about fluke?

LW


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

both corid and sulfa-dimethoxine is a 5 day treatment. You can drench orally, good luck with that. 

We also have 20 nannies and 40 kids,we put the corid in the drinking water at the rate of 2 oz per 5 gallons. This must be your only source of drinking water, and if the pasture is wet and they aren't drinking enough water, then this method will not work. Corid is $100 a gallon. 

We normally kid out if February, so the goats are still on hay, putting meds in the water is easier than on spring pasture. 

Perhaps trying to feed a medicated pellet would work better in your situation, if you can get the feed well spread out, and have a creep feed area. 

You could treat kids that aren't looking the best by hand/orally and then treat the entire group in the water or in the feed.

When treating orally I often reach for the sulfa-dimethoxine, since it works different than the corid. and is cheaper. Tastes nasty, corid taste better so that is why we use that in the water. 

Use Penn G on your kids instead of La, it will work better for cocci. Do 2 treatments a day the first day and then one a day after that, if you don't have the time to catch them twice. 1 cc per 15lbs body weight.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We use a feed with a coccistat in it. But in your case Im leaning toward parasite overload.


----------



## musinguzi (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello I have a farm of goats but they keep dying not more than three weeks, I have lost eight so far what could be the problem, please help, am in Uganda.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

musinguzi: you posted as a "reply" on and old "thread" from 2011. You should try starting a new thread so that people see your post. Click on "Forum" in the green bar near the top of the page then select the correct category and then click "new thread". 

When you post your new thread, you'll have to include more information about the goat kid symptoms that are dying so we can help you. Coughing? Diarrhea? Heads bent to the side? Shivering? Are the dams producing enough milk? If they don't have good enough feed or enough water then they can't feed their kids.


----------

